# Short Bus on Craigslist



## dprogram (Aug 2, 2015)

Saw this on Craigslist today and thought someone might appreciate it. 

http://memphis.craigslist.org/rvs/5109613105.html


----------



## iflewoverthecuckoosnest (Aug 4, 2015)

Short Bus, my love, why must you be in Arkansas? I don't do long distance. This isn't going to work out, but you deserve the best driver in the whole world <3


----------

